# Naki Pic's



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Guys

Not exactly a trip report, however I thought I'd post some pic's of places I've paddled in the Naki

Cheers NM


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

NM aside from your fish quality thats beautiful water you fish such as the Wonderboy pic :lol:

Of interest in the evening pic how are you setting the line stopper [or whatever] at the rod tip


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful country, Naki Man. Luv that pic with the snow-capped mountain in the background. We get them in Central Queensland. . . . . Pics of snow-capped mountains that is. The closest we get to snow is the frost in the freezer.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

You got a very nice place to Fish and Paddle, NM. Those mountain pic's are great.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nm thanks for sharing those mate , that offshore shot of your mate , is beautiful looking water , no doubt about it , its a beautiful place and you can even PLAY cricket


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Alright. Now New Zealand is added to my list of places that I have to visit. Beautiful images there Naki Man.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> Alright. Now New Zealand is added to my list of places that I have to visit. Beautiful images there Naki Man.


Too right Doug. A beautiful place and great fishing


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> Alright. Now New Zealand is added to my list of places that I have to visit. Beautiful images there Naki Man.


I had the pleasure of visiting the north end of the south island (Nelson area) for my bro-in-law's wedding. Only managed a week there but as far as countries to relax in, I can't wait to go back for a month. Me being in tropical hot but dry country, the difference to cool NZ is amazing. Some fresh berries were no when I was there and I was blown away by their top flavour. The amount of water to paddle in is huge. It truly is a place worth visiting.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm thinking I might not take much vacation next year and then take about three weeks the following year. That would give me a little time to make the big southern hemi swing. It wouldn't be anywhere near long enough to see everything I want to see, but it would be a start. That would be a helluva vacation if I could manage to fish both Australia and New Zealand. The only thing that would make it better would be if I could also take in an AFL match at the MCG. I've wanted to do that for the last 25 years. Sooner or later I'll get over there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> The only thing that would make it better would be if I could also take in an AFL match at the MCG


In which case you must see Carlton or Essendon play Collingwood. Guaranteed a big crowd, no matter how the teams are performing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaT9pHIAAAvXgAASQAMAAxgAP23eICAASKm00gD9RMaJ+pDGyYhqZGAJnuVI5LG01rUgJacHCScKmLsJeQfuW9ShiVoOcoCt8TbB6kZigNH+ByUgmXBdyRThQkKT9pHI


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

lovely spots NM, I agree NZ is a spectacular country scenery wise and has some great natural attractions, and obviously pretty darn good fishing too.

what's the story with the 'whitebait stands" ??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

what a great place NZ is, I cant wait to get over there next summer and hopefully get among some fish.

Naki thanks for Sharing, geez im jealous of the water/fish you guys have


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi guys - wasn't allowed to fish this weekend - had to take the better half away for a rest from the teenagers

Dodge - Not sure what you mean by a line stopper - the thing at the tip of the rod is a chimney

Davey - Our whitebait over here are only about 5cm long (i'm not sure but i think your white bait are quite a bit bigger) and we net them for a short season. The riversides are packed with whitebaiters when they are on the run as they fetch up to $130 per kilo. A good catch could be 15 to 20 kilo in the Naki. Down the south Island a good catch could go 80 kilo. Not a bad wage for the day.

If anyone is planning a trip over here, PM me. I'm sure we can set up a yak fishing trip

Cheers

NM


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Naki Man said:


> Dodge - Not sure what you mean by a line stopper - the thing at the tip of the rod is a chimney


  :lol: old blokes rush in without looking closely mate, just showed my wife and she's getting up me as a silly old fart..really nice chimney though :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Beats lookin at the Third runway in Botant Bay. Real nice place NM thanks for a look in your backyard. Im sooo jealous :evil:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

postcard stuff NM


----------

